# Changing Stocks on Ruger 10/22



## lungbuster123 (Feb 15, 2010)

Im going to be getting a Ruger 10/22 soon, and Im thinging about changing the stock on It. Is this something I can do myself or do I need to take It and have It done?


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 15, 2010)

If you can't do it yourself, you have big problems.....Piece of cake.  one screw right in front of where the magazine goes in and make sure the safety is about halfway on either side.  Pops right out.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, and the gun shouldnt have to be resighted should It?





Ga Sportsman said:


> If you can't do it yourself, you have big problems.....Piece of cake.  one screw right in front of where the magazine goes in and make sure the safety is about halfway on either side.  Pops right out.


----------



## IWB4ME (Feb 15, 2010)

Ga Sportsman said:


> If you can't do it yourself, you have big problems.....Piece of cake.  one screw right in front of where the magazine goes in and make sure the safety is about halfway on either side.  Pops right out.



x2-what he said


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone tryed out the 10/22 conversion kit thats on Midway USA. Its a whole kit for $150. Seems like a good deal for the whole kit?


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 15, 2010)

What does it convert it to.....What is in the kit?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 15, 2010)

Ga Sportsman said:


> What does it convert it to.....What is in the kit?


X2

What kit? Link to it?


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 15, 2010)

Easy job for anybody


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 15, 2010)

Try the folding skeleton stock....Folded up makes a great fall
scouting/Squirrel/hiking pkg.....Add a slip on sling and wear it
across your back....Hands free walking.....


----------



## packrat (Feb 15, 2010)

Ga Sportsman said:


> If you can't do it yourself, you have big problems.....Piece of cake.  one screw right in front of where the magazine goes in and make sure the safety is about halfway on either side.  Pops right out.



Don't forget to take off the barrel band. And no it will not change your sights in any way. It will come out in one piece. Just make sure that your trigger pins or buffer pin doesn't fall out. Very seldom will they unless you lay it sideways and bump it. If they come out, you can easily push them back in by hand. Most aftermarket stocks come with simple replacement instructions. Have fun and enjoy the addiction.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Feb 15, 2010)

packrat said:


> Don't forget to take off the barrel band. And no it will not change your sights in any way. It will come out in one piece. Just make sure that your trigger pins or buffer pin doesn't fall out. Very seldom will they unless you lay it sideways and bump it. If they come out, you can easily push them back in by hand. Most aftermarket stocks come with simple replacement instructions. Have fun and enjoy the addiction.



Oh, yeh......The barrel band.  Forgot about that little detail......


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 16, 2010)

I found another just wooden thumbhole stock. Im going to go with that. Anyone got a Barrel Shroud and a Flash Hider? Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Feb 16, 2010)

The factory triggers on those things are VERY heavy. You may want to study up on trigger mods or plan on buying an aftermarket replacement. The trigger mod is what I recommend you do first to make the rifle reasonably shootable.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=491975


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 16, 2010)

A ton more info can be found at www.rimfirecentral.com .

They have forums dedicated specifically for the 10-22's and all mods possible.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 20, 2010)

10/22's are God's gift to amature gunsmiths.


----------

